# IPA our panel wipe



## roryb1985

Morning Detailers. I'm still new to detailing so I'm sure there will be a lot of silly questions I'll be asking. Anyway after machine polishing which is best to remove the oils from the polish as I was going to use ipa but after looking into it a lot of people online say just to use panel wipe. Can anyone help:thumb:


----------



## suds

I think most people would say panel wipe. Body shops use panel wipe


----------



## Bill58

I started off using IPA but after a recommendation on here I now use Envy Car Care Filler Killer. Great product that works really well.


----------



## fatdazza

Many products marketed as "great for detailing" and charge accordingly.

Body shops use panel wipe for a reason. Buy some panel wipe, get the best tool for the job :thumb:


----------



## roryb1985

fatdazza said:


> Many products marketed as "great for detailing" and charge accordingly.
> 
> Body shops use panel wipe for a reason. Buy some panel wipe, get the best tool for the job :thumb:


Cheers for that. I'll get some panel wipe :thumb:


----------



## studly698

Is Gtechniq panel wipe the one your all referring to? I'll have to get some .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Search for upol panel wipe and get the slow.


----------



## fatdazza

Some argue that gtechniq is better but i am not convinced the much higher cost is worth it over upol


----------



## wish wash

Gtechniq is water based, the upol is solvent based. Waterbased is lower voc, easier to store, safer on sensitive plastics. If gtechniq sold solvent based it would have to come in metal spray bottles.


----------



## cheekymonkey

panel wipe


----------



## djtuffer

UPOL do a water based panel wipe too. About £20 for 5 Litres.

http://www.u-pol.com/uk/en-uk/produ...ry-paint-products/s2000-water-based-degreaser


----------



## deez

Definitely some sort of panel wipe.
I've had lots of use with Gtechniq Panel Wipe & Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid.

I also use IPA mixed with Deionised water (30% IPA) - but this isn't for use when machine polishing or when prepping a panel to get bare paint - instead I use it for example after a maintenance wash and before applying a wax (to ensure a better bond, but without killing off what's on there already).
IPA is not a replacement for panel wipe, it doesn't work as effectively.

Check out this video from Forensic Detailing Channel about panel wipes:


----------



## euge07

Andy from Sandy said:


> Search for upol panel wipe and get the slow.


I also use Upol panel wipe but I use the fast one, any reason you choose the slow one?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

euge07 said:


> I also use Upol panel wipe but I use the fast one, any reason you choose the slow one?


It evaporates slower so goes further.


----------



## B0nk3r5

I swear by Gtechniq panel wipe. Just dont go mental with it.


----------



## Stoner

I use Spies and Hecker 7010 panel wipe. I use it every time I have carried out a "full" detail before applying a sealant/wax. Very good product


----------

